# "...under the mighty hand of God...."



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

"...(I)t is true wisdom to humble ourselves under the mighty hand of God, (1 Peter 5:6) and that though he may suspend the granting of our prayers, we ought still to bear, not impatiently, what is hard and severe, and also to subdue our feelings, and to seek from them the Spirit of meekness, to retain us in a tranquil submission."

--John Calvin; on Malachi 2:17; The Minor Prophets: Volume 5; pp. 563-4.

Having a proper understanding of God's place in His creation as compared to the place of the creature (man) certainly keeps things in perspective. Job had the correct attitude, "Shall we indeed accept good from God and not accept adversity?" (Job 2:10). My prayer is that God's people today (placing myself at the top of the list) do not share the attitude of the people of Malachi's day. 

Read the book of Malachi sometime and consider how much we as a people (both nationally and spiritually) share the attitudes of that day.

Blessings!


----------

